# Looking for Mini breeder in Arkansas or surrounding states



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi

Look thru this list if you haven't already. It's far from complete but is a start. Look thru the Resources also, and don't skip the multi-state and Poodle Clubs for additional info. 
The Midwest is a bit of a void for conscientious breeders, not sure if the extremely high number of puppy mills are a reason but do be careful when looking. 

A lot of members are reporting extended wait times, even into 2021.









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com





I don't remember if I've got Patriot on the list yet, and also don't remember for sure what varieties they're breeding.


----------

